# Hiring EMTs: Liberty Ambulance in Kern County CA



## LACoGurneyjockey (Jul 11, 2014)

Liberty Ambulance in Kern County is currently hiring for EMTs. Starting pay is 09.00/hr, working 96 on/72 off, then 72 on/96 off the following week with lots of OT available. We cover Ridgecrest, Inyokern, Lake Isabella, Kernville, enormous expanses of rural farmland and desert, way too many miles of 2 lane highway, along with auto mutual-aid for large portions of Tulare, Inyo, and San Bernardino Counties. It's a relatively small, close-knit company running 7-8 trucks daily. Always in stations, no SSM or posting. We run with Kern County Fire which is BLS only, and our units are almost all staffed EMT/Medic with a couple dual medic. Nearest Trauma/STEMI/Stroke centers are 60-100 miles away from most of our area, and locally we've got a couple community hospitals. 
Anyone interested just send me a PM, as of now we have several EMT spots opening up that need to be filled. 
Any other questions about the company I'd be happy to answer...


----------



## gonefishing (Jul 11, 2014)

$9.00 an hour state minimum wage? Do they pay the full hours?


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Jul 11, 2014)

They pay 13 hours from 0800-2100, and then pay 2 hours at a time if you're out of station from 2100-0800. And then if you don't get 5 hours uninterrupted sleep from 2300-0700 you get paid for all hours. Hard to explain and I think it's completely messed up, but it's the norm for most companies up here. 2 week paycheck typically comes to $1100-1200 without OT shifts at starting pay.


----------



## gonefishing (Jul 11, 2014)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> They pay 13 hours from 0800-2100, and then pay 2 hours at a time if you're out of station from 2100-0800. And then if you don't get 5 hours uninterrupted sleep from 2300-0700 you get paid for all hours. Hard to explain and I think it's completely messed up, but it's the norm for most companies up here. 2 week paycheck typically comes to $1100-1200 without OT shifts at starting pay.


Not too bad.  Just no mans land lol


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Jul 11, 2014)

It's definitely a drive from everywhere, but working one shift a week the drives not too bad. I commuted from LA for 6 months at first without issue, and there's quite a few guys coming up from LA, Palmdale, Bakersfield etc


----------



## Angel (Jul 11, 2014)

are they hiring medics? if i remember correctly it was something like $13/hr for them? same shift schedule?

Are you guys slammed? a 96 sounds terrible, at least you get to post at the station, but still


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Jul 11, 2014)

I don't know if we're hiring medics at this point but it couldn't hurt to call and put in an app, they need bodies all around right now. 
Starting medic pay is 12.00/hr and all 24 paid. Our busiest station runs 5-10 911's a day and an LDT almost every day or every other. Slower stations can run 0-4 calls a day but they tend to get more of the transfer burden too. 96s get rough and there's usually at least one sleepless night a shift, but like anything you get into a rhythm with it and it's not too bad.
PM me for the phone number and they'll email you back an application.


----------



## CentralCalEMT (Jul 11, 2014)

Liberty is an excellent place to get experience. They have a decent number of serious medical calls and more than their share of trauma. Throw in the fact you are usually far away from the closest hospital and extremely far away from any specialty (Trauma, Stroke, STEMI) center and you have the perfect combination of factors to give you excellent paramedic experience. They have a bunch of nice new equipment such as LP 15s in every ambulance and several new Type I ambulances.

I still work for them part time because of the experience and the crazy calls they get. I remember one of my first shifts as a paramedic there I had to take a critical trauma 60 miles by ground due to there being no helicopter available. Two hour transport times are not unheard of. This is definitiely not the area where you do vitals, cardiac monitor, and IV and then you are at the hospital. 

If you are a new paramedic, definitely consider Liberty. Like people have said before, the only drawback is the long shifts you will work.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Jul 17, 2014)

*Shameless thread bump*


----------



## surfinluke (Jul 20, 2014)

Gonna be putting my app in early this next week. Sounds like a great place for experience.


----------



## mo2002 (Aug 1, 2014)

9.00 minimum wage is higher than that. Lol what's up with that


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Aug 1, 2014)

In the great state of California, the minimum wage as of July 1st is Nine (9) dollars an hour. I'm really bad at math, they never did teach that in EMT school, but I think if we get paid 9/hr and the minimum wage is 9/hr...


mo2002 said:


> 9.00 minimum wage is higher than that. Lol what's up with that



I was paid 11.00/hr working IFTs in LA, and I typically took home $800-900 a paycheck working plenty of OT days a month. 
I'm making 09.00/hr here, and my last couple paychecks have been $1200+.

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=36800
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=20687
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=40114

http://ems.dhs.lacounty.gov/policies/Ref800/802.pdf
http://www.co.kern.ca.us/ems/EMT Protocols-_01012014.pdf

I rest my case.


----------



## mo2002 (Aug 1, 2014)

Ah I was mistaken. Thought it rose to $9.25.


----------



## Batman101 (Aug 5, 2014)

*Company any good?*

Besides this post I haven't been able to find much on Liberty Ambulance in kern county, all that I have heard about liberty in LA county is that is a horrible place to work, people get fired for suspicious reasons, bad management, the normal complaints but a lot of them. So before I put in my app I wanted to do my due diligence on this company, I hope you can help fill in some of the blanks, such as is it a good company? How is management, what are there shifts, are they good with working with people in school, and I appreciate your help


----------



## mo2002 (Aug 5, 2014)

Batman101 said:


> Besides this post I haven't been able to find much on Liberty Ambulance in kern county, all that I have heard about liberty in LA county is that is a horrible place to work, people get fired for suspicious reasons, bad management, the normal complaints but a lot of them. So before I put in my app I wanted to do my due diligence on this company, I hope you can help fill in some of the blanks, such as is it a good company? How is management, what are there shifts, are they good with working with people in school, and I appreciate your help



I have a friend that works for liberty (in LA) and he hasn't said anything bad about it but I haven't talked to him in awhile. In the short 10 months I've been in this field I've noticed personal reviews from people have about 80% truth and 20% that person's own situation. Sometimes you gave to roll the dice.


----------



## gonefishing (Aug 5, 2014)

mo2002 said:


> I have a friend that works for liberty (in LA) and he hasn't said anything bad about it but I haven't talked to him in awhile. In the short 10 months I've been in this field I've noticed personal reviews from people have about 80% truth and 20% that person's own situation. Sometimes you gave to roll the dice.


10 months? Ill match you with 10 years. Alot of the time its the 100% truth. Lol


----------



## CentralCalEMT (Aug 5, 2014)

Just as a side note, the Liberty in LA and the Liberty in Kern County are two completely separate companies. They have no affiliation whatsoever.


----------



## Batman101 (Aug 5, 2014)

So they are not affiliated I thought they were, how is liberty in kern is it a good company to work for? Is management fair and good,


----------



## CentralCalEMT (Aug 5, 2014)

They have no affiliation. It is a good company to work for. Management is reasonable. Call volume is manageable. No posting. First in ALS. Fire is BLS. Good variety of calls in a highly rural system with limited additional resources. Overall I like working there.


----------



## Batman101 (Aug 5, 2014)

I appreciate it central. They dot have a website do they? You just put an app in at there office.


----------



## Batman101 (Aug 5, 2014)

Sorry to do this but I must post 2 more replies to be able to send a PM


----------



## Batman101 (Aug 5, 2014)

Sorry again


----------



## NPO (Aug 9, 2014)

Liberty LACo and Liberty Kern are completely different. 

I once transported an EMT that worked for Liberty LACo. I asked why they didn't transport him. He straight out said "I don't want them transporting me." At the time I worked for a direct competitor of Liberty (LACo guys will understand the rivalrys).

I would have no problem having Liberty Kern transport me or family. The Kern system is a good one, it works well, the companies are all legit and fire works well WITH us, not us working for them.

I work in Kern County for a different provider. But if I didn't, I would have no quams working for Liberty.


----------



## stephen (Sep 2, 2014)

Looking to move from Lancaster to Bakersfield where exactly is your station located ?


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Sep 2, 2014)

We have stations in Lake Isabella, Kernville, Inyokern, and Ridgecrest. 
No longer hiring full time but part time spots are always open. 
If you're in Bako I'd hight recommend Hall Ambulance as well, there's several related threads on here.


----------



## NPO (Sep 2, 2014)

stephen said:


> Looking to move from Lancaster to Bakersfield where exactly is your station located ?


I currently work for Hall. If youre interested shoot me a PM.


----------



## ghost02 (Sep 2, 2014)

I can help with questions as well. (I'm a newbie though.)


----------



## CentralCalEMT (Sep 3, 2014)

stephen said:


> Looking to move from Lancaster to Bakersfield where exactly is your station located ?



If you live in Bakersfield, Hall is an excellent choice. Also some of the companies an hour to the north in Tulare County hire EMTs fairly often.


----------



## stephen (Sep 4, 2014)

NPO said:


> I currently work for Hall. If youre interested shoot me a PM.


 Just had my interview with Hall not too sure how it went tho seemed abit sketch 
Might just be my nervs tho.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Sep 4, 2014)

stephen said:


> Just had my interview with Hall not too sure how it went tho seemed abit sketch
> Might just be my nervs tho.


I'm glad I'm not the only one who felt unsure following the interview... I'm anxiously awaiting to see if I get a second interview.


----------



## NPO (Sep 4, 2014)

stephen said:


> Just had my interview with Hall not too sure how it went tho seemed abit sketch
> Might just be my nervs tho.





CodeBru1984 said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who felt unsure following the interview... I'm anxiously awaiting to see if I get a second interview.


Unfortunately, if you passed, they will usually tell your right there. 

The hardest interview to get through is the first one with HR. If you passed she will usually tell you right then. The second interview is with our operations manager and its just for him to feel you out and get to know you. He offered me my job on the spot so I assume you would walk out of that interview knowing as well.

Sorry if I'm the barer of bad news :/

I didn't make it first time either. I reapplied 6 months later and got it


----------



## stephen (Sep 4, 2014)

Well yea I was pretty bummed the first time I just talk to 2 emts that currently work there as well they both told me they had to wait for a call back.. and then got a secound interview they both said my interview sounded the exact same as there's... Now I don't know what to think if I got it or not.


----------



## stephen (Sep 4, 2014)

No


CodeBru1984 said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who felt unsure following the interview... I'm anxiously awaiting to see if I get a second interview.




I'm not too worried yet.. the one  conducting it .. just seemed not interested it what I had to say didn't make too much eye contact and seemed to be annoyed with other things going on.. I'm not too sure I left super bummed cuz I felt I answers everything the best I could. I've had several EMTs who currently work there telling me they had the same feeling and also waited for a call back.. so I' have no clue what's going on as of this far.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Sep 4, 2014)

I was told that I'd have to wait for a call back and that I should be hearing something shortly. She (the HR assistant) also asked me to email her a copy of my bachelors degree as she seemed interested in the fact that I had a bachelors degree. I left the interview feeling confused...


----------



## stephen (Sep 4, 2014)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I was told that I'd have to wait for a call back and that I should be hearing something shortly. She also asked me to email her a copy of my bachelors degree. I left the interview feeling confused...




I feel like we left the exact same way..  I'm also very confused.. idk having people tell me they had the same exact thing happen makes me feel better abit tho.. but still like you said very confused


----------



## NPO (Sep 4, 2014)

It's definitely an interesting interview. Unlike any I've done before. Good luck to both of you


----------



## stephen (Sep 4, 2014)

NPO said:


> It's definitely an interesting interview. Unlike any I've done before. Good luck to both of you



Thank you . Have nothing but most respect for HALL currently a supervisor at another company in Lancaster. But like I said looking to move to Bakersfield...and HALL is one of the best company's all around the U.S


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Sep 4, 2014)

NPO said:


> It's definitely an interesting interview. Unlike any I've done before. Good luck to both of you


Thank you. I currently work for a large SoCal operation and much like the poster above have much respect for Hall Ambulance and the Kern County system. I would be honored to be able to work for Hall Ambulance.


----------



## stephen (Sep 4, 2014)

Sorry to Stray away from the subject of Liberty I know this wasn't a HALL post. I was mainly going to Bako for a job at all. But if I was to stay in Lancaster liberty is still Kern County so I know the scope is diffrent. So maybe Liberty wouldn't be a bad change  change


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Sep 5, 2014)

Hall or Liberty you're definitely going to enjoy the change. My first thought when I came up here from LA was Oh ****, so this is what real EMS is like...
Whichever way you go, Kern county is a great system to work in.


----------



## NPO (Sep 5, 2014)

I don't think you would go wrong with either. Obviously I have a bias for Hall, but any Kern county is better then LACo. On paper the LACo is a little more inclusive but just with some random stuff, with the exception of in Kern EMTs can King people.

In actuality, EMTs do a lot more here than in LACo. Our FDs are all BLS (with a few exceptions.. 2 ALS engines over 8000sq/mi) so the FD generally takes over BLS duties on calls and the EMT assists the medic since we are more familiar with our equipment.

Even of youre in an area with an ALS engine (Pine Mtn Club and Cal City) county policy states that ambulance personal have medical control over FD personnel.


----------



## Maha Carbonell (Sep 14, 2014)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> Liberty Ambulance in Kern County is currently hiring for EMTs. Starting pay is 09.00/hr, working 96 on/72 off, then 72 on/96 off the following week with lots of OT available. We cover Ridgecrest, Inyokern, Lake Isabella, Kernville, enormous expanses of rural farmland and desert, way too many miles of 2 lane highway, along with auto mutual-aid for large portions of Tulare, Inyo, and San Bernardino Counties. It's a relatively small, close-knit company running 7-8 trucks daily. Always in stations, no SSM or posting. We run with Kern County Fire which is BLS only, and our units are almost all staffed EMT/Medic with a couple dual medic. Nearest Trauma/STEMI/Stroke centers are 60-100 miles away from most of our area, and locally we've got a couple community hospitals.
> Anyone interested just send me a PM, as of now we have several EMT spots opening up that need to be filled.
> Any other questions about the company I'd be happy to answer...


I can't PM yet but I'm definitely interested. How do I apply?


----------



## Maha Carbonell (Sep 14, 2014)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who felt unsure following the interview... I'm anxiously awaiting to see if I get a second interview.


Had my interview there as well last month. The interviewer seemed to have made up her mind 5 mins in the interview and wasn't interested in anything I had to say. She was concerned because I'm going to the nursing program and she thinks I will not commit long term.


----------



## TheColonel (Sep 24, 2014)

Is liberty ambulance still hiring? Very interested.


----------



## ghost02 (Sep 24, 2014)

I believe so. I know Hall is.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Sep 24, 2014)

Liberty just had one full time spot open up, Hall typically hires every 3 months or so and I know they just started an orientation. If you're interested I can send you a PM with the contact info.


----------



## TheColonel (Sep 24, 2014)

Yeah, that'd be great. Can you also send a job description?


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Sep 24, 2014)

What more do you want to know in terms of job description. You show up in a waaambalance, save lives with NRBs and backboards, and disregard every traffic law hauling at 80 down surface streets to the ER.
But really, specific questions work much better, I think I've covered a lot in the thread already and there's a few others here about Liberty and Kern co in general.
Sent you a PM


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Sep 25, 2014)

We are now hiring for 1-2 full time paramedic spots...


----------



## surfinluke (Sep 25, 2014)

Definitely going to be putting in for that. Was told last month only part time spots were open so it's time to re-contact.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Sep 25, 2014)

Do it asap and push hard, they've got a few applications in and did an interview today, but it's 3 spots that just came open and at least 2 need to be filled with a medic. Good luck.


----------



## hazmat23 (Sep 27, 2014)

@LACoGurneyjockey can you pm the application. I am interested in working there! Thanks!


----------



## Shiboleth (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm not normally one to say bad things about a company, but since there are people here asking about the company and aren't really getting proper information i think i should speak up.  First of all their starting pay for medics is $10/hr not $12, with medics getting paid the full 24.  Second, this company is terrible to work for.  The call volume isn't bad, although you definitely lose a lot of sleep from late night transfers.  The big problems are way too many hours, for a crappy hourly rate, topped off by the horrible way the company treats its employees.  There is total inconsistency in the way they treat people, based on whether they like you or not.  There are a lot of policies on the books that are never followed, even by supervisors who will break them in front of you, and which are never enforced until they decide they don't like you, at which point you get written up.  You can get written up for the same things that everyone else is doing around you.  These guys absolutely do not care about their employees.  One of the supervisors always tells people just how expendable everyone is.

No retirement, no real PTO, you might be able to beg for vacation time, but no one is allowed to request any days off during the weeks of Thanksgiving, Christmas, or New Years.  The roster of part-timers is almost non-existent, so that means that anytime someone calls in sick they 'mandatory' people to hold over unless someone volunteers.  So instead of going home after your four days on duty you get to stay some more. That's a ridiculous setup when you consider that your base schedule is 7 full days out of every 14, literally half your life at work.  The company operates in areas that will give you good calls and give you opportunities to utilize your skills during long transport times.  That's about the only good thing i can say about working up there.  You're much better off trying out Hall ambulance.


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 11, 2014)

Eeewwwww.


----------



## Twitch559 (Oct 14, 2014)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> We are now hiring for 1-2 full time paramedic spots...


Any EMT-b/1 positions?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Oct 14, 2014)

Twitch559 said:


> Any EMT-b/1 positions?


Hall Ambulance in Bakersfield may still be hiring EMT-B's.


----------



## Twitch559 (Oct 14, 2014)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Hall Ambulance in Bakersfield may still be hiring EMT-B's.


their last 'academy' closed last month :/ 

should have got my NR done sooner


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Oct 14, 2014)

The 'academy' is for the non-trained individual to go from layperson to EMT. If you already have EMT training and your EMT certification, you do not fall into this category.


----------



## Twitch559 (Oct 14, 2014)

ill contact them then. I was under the impression that it was their orientation possess and what not.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Oct 14, 2014)

Twitch559 said:


> ill contact them then. I was under the impression that it was their orientation possess and what not.


No sir. That would be incorrect.


----------



## Twitch559 (Oct 14, 2014)

thank you for the clarification


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Oct 14, 2014)

Twitch559 said:


> thank you for the clarification


You're welcome. I'd put in a call to Hall HR first thing in the morning and see what they have to say.


----------



## Twitch559 (Oct 14, 2014)

CodeBru1984 said:


> You're welcome. I'd put in a call to Hall HR first thing in the morning and see what they have to say.


doubt they would be interested in hiring me being i don't meet their minimum age requirement, and don't have 2 years exp, like they are requesting. never hurts to ask though


----------



## Angel (Oct 14, 2014)

Twitch559 said:


> doubt they would be interested in hiring me being i don't meet their minimum age requirement, and don't have 2 years exp, like they are requesting. never hurts to ask though



Let them tell you that ...


----------



## Twitch559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Angel said:


> Let them tell you that ...


If I cannot go by there tomorrow I will definitely call them to hear it from their mouth, so for tonight I will quit counting my self out.


----------



## NPO (Oct 14, 2014)

Twitch559 said:


> doubt they would be interested in hiring me being i don't meet their minimum age requirement, and don't have 2 years exp, like they are requesting. never hurts to ask though


The minimum age has been lowered to 20 in just the past few months, does that help?


----------



## Twitch559 (Oct 14, 2014)

NPO said:


> The minimum age has been lowered to 20 in just the past few months, does that help?


It might, However i am currently 19


----------



## NPO (Oct 14, 2014)

Twitch559 said:


> It might, However i am currently 19


Well, the age is a pretty steadfast rule, as its set by insurance. But maybe by the time you're hired you'll be 20, or if you're really interested in Hall, ask about other positions until then. At least then you've got a spot in the company and they are really good about promoting up before hiring from outside.


----------



## Twitch559 (Oct 14, 2014)

i have about 9 months till im 20


----------



## Jaydy (Dec 23, 2014)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> Liberty Ambulance in Kern County is currently hiring for EMTs. Starting pay is 09.00/hr, working 96 on/72 off, then 72 on/96 off the following week with lots of OT available. We cover Ridgecrest, Inyokern, Lake Isabella, Kernville, enormous expanses of rural farmland and desert, way too many miles of 2 lane highway, along with auto mutual-aid for large portions of Tulare, Inyo, and San Bernardino Counties. It's a relatively small, close-knit company running 7-8 trucks daily. Always in stations, no SSM or posting. We run with Kern County Fire which is BLS only, and our units are almost all staffed EMT/Medic with a couple dual medic. Nearest Trauma/STEMI/Stroke centers are 60-100 miles away from most of our area, and locally we've got a couple community hospitals.
> Anyone interested just send me a PM, as of now we have several EMT spots opening up that need to be filled.
> Any other questions about the company I'd be happy to answer...



I just found your posting on line. Is Liberty still hiring for any part-time or full-time EMTs?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 23, 2014)

Jaydy said:


> I just found your posting on line. Is Liberty still hiring for any part-time or full-time EMTs?


Check out Hall or Delano as well. They're both located in Kern County.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Dec 24, 2014)

Jaydy said:


> I just found your posting on line. Is Liberty still hiring for any part-time or full-time EMTs?


Liberty isn't currently hiring, not sure when they will be again. Hall is definitely worth checking out. I'd stay away from Delano, rumor has it they'll be bought up by Hall fairly soon, and they don't have the best reputation among their employees.


----------



## NPO (Dec 24, 2014)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> Liberty isn't currently hiring, not sure when they will be again. Hall is definitely worth checking out. I'd stay away from Delano, rumor has it they'll be bought up by Hall fairly soon, and they don't have the best reputation among their employees.


I think it's more of a wish than rumor. Personally, I think they'll lose their EOA before Hall moves in, but knowing Hall, they will offer to buy Delano when that happens


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 24, 2014)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> Liberty isn't currently hiring, not sure when they will be again. Hall is definitely worth checking out. I'd stay away from Delano, rumor has it they'll be bought up by Hall fairly soon, and they don't have the best reputation among their employees.


I never said Delano was a good place to work, just an option...


----------



## NPO (Dec 24, 2014)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I never said Delano was a good place to work, just an option...


Its a paycheck!


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Dec 24, 2014)

NPO said:


> I think it's more of a wish than rumor. Personally, I think they'll lose their EOA before Hall moves in, but knowing Hall, they will offer to buy Delano when that happens


Meh, same thing? Yea I don't see them selling out until they don't have any other choice. 
But then people said that about Kern and Care.


----------



## NPO (Dec 24, 2014)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> Meh, same thing? Yea I don't see them selling out until they don't have any other choice.
> But then people said that about Kern and Care.


I have a feeling Kern wouldn't have been around much longer on their own anyway.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Dec 24, 2014)

NPO said:


> I have a feeling Delano won't be around much longer on their own anyway.


Fixed that for you...


----------



## TRSpeed (Dec 24, 2014)

Haven't you guys seen Delano is famous! They got there own reality show


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Dec 25, 2014)

TRSpeed said:


> Haven't you guys seen Delano is famous! They got there own reality show


 
So I YouTubed Delano Ambulance reality show... And I feel you're entirely responsible for my shattered phone laying across the room now. 
No, just no. There's a reason Hall and Liberty haven't hosted a reality show. They don't need the money badly enough to make an *** of themselves on tv... But if you wanna be really frustrated with an entire ambulance service, the trailer is definitely worth watching.


----------



## Angel (Dec 26, 2014)

Oh give it a chance! My understanding is a sizzle reel is just something to get networks to pick up the show, I haven't seen or heard anything saying it'll actually happen...yet


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 26, 2014)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> So I YouTubed Delano Ambulance reality show... And I feel you're entirely responsible for my shattered phone laying across the room now.
> No, just no. There's a reason Hall and Liberty haven't hosted a reality show. They don't need the money badly enough to make an *** of themselves on tv... But if you wanna be really frustrated with an entire ambulance service, the trailer is definitely worth watching.


Send Delano the bill for the cost to repair your phone! Haha!


----------



## Mufasa556 (Dec 26, 2014)

Well, That was groan worthy. Seriously, how old is the owner? It really bugs me when a company puts their phone number on the side of the rig.

I still get the itch to drop my LA/OC based company and go out to Kern and actually do what I set out to in this job. If that day ever comes, I'll pass on Delano and go to Hall.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 26, 2014)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> So I YouTubed Delano Ambulance reality show... And I feel you're entirely responsible for my shattered phone laying across the room now.
> No, just no. There's a reason Hall and Liberty haven't hosted a reality show. They don't need the money badly enough to make an *** of themselves on tv... But if you wanna be really frustrated with an entire ambulance service, the trailer is definitely worth watching.



Staggeringly professional, they are. Heroes of the asphalt.

Seriously, that video makesme want to take their EOA.


----------



## Angel (Dec 26, 2014)

what do you guys have against the delano video vs the new orleans show?


----------



## NPO (Dec 26, 2014)

Angel said:


> what do you guys have against the delano video vs the new orleans show?


Our personal opinions of Delano.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 26, 2014)

My dad worked there in 1999-2000. Seedy then, seedy now. Plus the Delano show looks to be the Kardashian wannabe.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 26, 2014)

Rocket, are you talking about the same Liberty in Kern County as we are?


----------



## Mufasa556 (Dec 27, 2014)

Angel said:


> what do you guys have against the delano video vs the new orleans show?



I'd like for them to put more emphasis on EMS


----------



## Mufasa556 (Dec 27, 2014)

Sorry, stubby fingers and a ten minute edit limit..

I'd like to see them put more emphasis on EMS professionalism. The New Orleans EMS show, even with some "No one dies on my shift" contrived moments in the trailer, seemed to put the focus on EMS providers doing a difficult job and keeping the patient's best interest in mind.

With such appealing comments like "I became a paramedic for one reason, the excitement" and "The EMT is the Paramedic's b**ch" Delano comes off as frat boy ambulance. It's like watching MTV's Scrubbin' In vs. Trauma Life in the ER. The public remembers what they see on tv and with so few representations of actual EMS on television, I'd like to put the best product forward.


----------



## NPO (Dec 27, 2014)

** redacted **


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 27, 2014)

Liberty Ridgecrest...grew up around them.


----------



## Angel (Dec 27, 2014)

Actually I kind of agree with that, I said to myself this is how it is around stations I've been at but that's not necessarily a good thing. Especially when the public is concerned. 
I would hope if the show got picked up it'd be a better representation of ems but past indicators don't have me optimistic
Sorry to get off topic....


----------



## CentralCalEMT (Dec 28, 2014)

That "show" was filmed over two years ago. Everyone on that show except a couple of people have moved on from Delano for various reasons. One of those guys on the show is my roommate so I heard all about that project when it was happening. I'm surprised it took two years for it to get on the Internet.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 12, 2016)

Shameless thread bump....is Liberty still around, or did Hall eat it?


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 12, 2016)

Still around, they took over CARE's EOA some time ago.


----------



## Qulevrius (Nov 13, 2016)

CARE had a presence in Kern Co ?


----------



## NPO (Nov 13, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> CARE had a presence in Kern Co ?


Different care. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Qulevrius (Nov 13, 2016)

You Kern boys are like TX, a thing within a thing. Different Liberty, different CARE...


----------



## NPO (Nov 13, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> You Kern boys are like TX, a thing within a thing. Different Liberty, different CARE...


Pretty sure that's the case everywhere, within all industries. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 13, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> You Kern boys are like TX, a thing within a thing. Different Liberty, different CARE...



The  Kern county cult is a special group lol.


----------



## Qulevrius (Nov 13, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> The  Kern county cult is a special group lol.



Special people, with special needs...

J/k


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 13, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> You Kern boys are like TX, a thing within a thing. Different Liberty, different CARE...


Totally forgot the "L.A. Liberty", too. What's in a name after all when it comes to most privates, especially SoCal ones.

And for good measure and because I don't want to keep feeding into the "Ambulnz" thread, the wife and I drive down to The Motherland see a very gaudy PRN ambulance, she looks over and says "Oh, totally forgot to tell you I saw this very funny looking ambulance it was called Ambu...ambeeeyou...Ambeeyouluuunz??.."

Naturally I says what was your first impression? Her answer, drum roll please...

"It was hideous."


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 13, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> The  Kern county cult is a special group lol.





Qulevrius said:


> Special people, with special needs...


I'm very spe-shull.


----------



## trell959 (Dec 28, 2017)

What’s scheduling like for part time basics?


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Dec 29, 2017)

Part time is per diem, filling in vacation and call outs. Usually a couple days a month depending on what availability you give each month.


----------



## Ben18 (Apr 6, 2018)

Are you guys hiring EMTs right now?


----------



## toyskater86 (Apr 6, 2018)

When I interviewed recently the only shortage mentioned was medics... Hall is hiring EMTs however.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Apr 6, 2018)

We are always hiring part time EMTs but as of now there are no fulltime openings


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 6, 2018)

toyskater86 said:


> Hall is hiring EMTs however.


Not under 20.


----------



## Ben18 (Apr 6, 2018)

How would I apply for Liberty Ambulance Part time position?


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Apr 8, 2018)

Ben18 said:


> How would I apply for Liberty Ambulance Part time position?


Pm sent


----------



## toyskater86 (Apr 8, 2018)

@LACoGurneyjockey do you also work for Delano? Just asking because of your picture...


----------



## wtferick (Apr 8, 2018)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> Pm sent


How many days a week are expected?


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Apr 8, 2018)

toyskater86 said:


> @LACoGurneyjockey do you also work for Delano? Just asking because of your picture...


Used to, never changed it but i probably should


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Apr 8, 2018)

wtferick said:


> How many days a week are expected?


Full time is 72 or 96hr shift per week, part time is per diem to cover vacation, call outs, etc


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 9, 2018)

Do they pay the whole shift yet for EMT s? And what are medics making?


----------



## toyskater86 (Apr 9, 2018)

They pay for the whole shift for medics... not sure about EMTs... medic pay hourly is extremely low, but due to the amount of hours scheduled per pay period you make up for it.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Apr 10, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> Do they pay the whole shift yet for EMT s? And what are medics making?


EMTs still getting paid 13 out of 24 and then paid if they run calls at night. Starting medics are making 60 something a year.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 10, 2018)

On the 72/96 right?


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Apr 10, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> On the 72/96 right?


Yep


----------



## toyskater86 (Apr 10, 2018)

I’m actually really excited to start!


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 12, 2018)

How goes it?


----------



## toyskater86 (Apr 12, 2018)

Scheduled to start training next weekend


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 13, 2018)

toyskater86 said:


> Scheduled to start training next weekend


Welcome to KernCal, a slice of the wild west. 

Just remember KVH will (merely) only stabilize your patient before sending them out to tertiary care. 

And, there’s no shame in bypassing them for a quick flight down to Bakersfield, which is most likely where they’ll be going anyhow about an hour or so after you offload your patient.


----------



## toyskater86 (Apr 13, 2018)

Ah so save ourselves the IFT and just make it down to Bakersfield


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 16, 2018)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> Full time is 72 or 96hr shift per week, part time is per diem to cover vacation, call outs, etc


72 hours or 96 PER WEEK?  ewwww, you couldn't pay me enough to work that schedule every week.  OT once in a while, or during a major disaster, sure.... but every week?  no thank you.

You know, Tenn EMS providers have started a petition to ban 24 hour shifts.  I would hate to hear what they though of a 96.....

http://www.jems.com/articles/2012/04/studies-prove-24-hour-shifts-unsafe.html


----------

